# [H] Core 11/14 Hc 25er Eu-Gorgonnash



## Michithekiller (21. Oktober 2013)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir von der Gilde CORE grüssen euch![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir suchen derzeit folgende Verstärkung für unser Kader:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]High[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Druide - Eule[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Monk - Tank[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Krieger -Tank[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Medium[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hunter[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Schamane - Elemetar[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Priester - Shadow
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Raidzeiten:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Mo,Mi,Do,So: 19:30 - 23:00[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Unser derzeitiger Progress:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]SoO: 12/14 HC[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Allgemeine Info:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Core ist eine progress-orientierte Raidgilde auf dem deutschen WoW-Server Gorgonnash. Was uns ausmacht sind eine entspannte und positive Raidatmosphäre und ein kleiner ambitionierter Raidkader. Wenn du nach einer Gilde suchst, die den aktuellen Content so effektiv wie möglich innerhalb der genannten Raidzeiten meistern möchte, bist du bei uns an der richtigen Adresse.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Unsere Anforderungen:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir suchen nach Leuten, die genau wie wir, feste und verlässliche Strukturen zu schätzen wissen und sich langfristig für den Erfolg der Gruppe einsetzen. Wir rekrutieren niemanden um auf der Ersatzbank zu sitzen oder unseren Kader künstlich aufzublähen, sondern suchen nach Leuten, die sich durch eine gehörige Portion Motivation und Initiative vom Durschnittsspieler unterscheiden. Hardcore-Theorycrafter sind dabei bei uns genauso gern gesehen wie Leute, die einfach Weltmeister im Tasten smashen sind &#8211; wenn unterm Strich die gleiche gute Leistung steht.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Was jeder Bewerber deswegen mitbringen muss sind: Anwesenheit, Motivation & Teamgeist.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wenn du bereit bist mindestens drei Tage in der Woche Bildschirmbräune zu aquirieren, dir stundenlange Ablegerei mächtig auf die Nerven geht und du es trotzdem machst, weil du erst zufrieden bist, wenn der verdammte Drache tot ist und du Bock darauf hast, das mit Leuten zu tun, die die gleiche Einstellung haben wie du, erfüllst du bereits fast alle Anforderungen. Bitte beachtet, dass wir ausschließlich Leute ab einem Alter von 18+ aufnehmen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wenn du jetzt das Wort Progress nicht erst googlen musst, sondern diesbezüglich bereits eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dann freuen wir uns auf deine Bewerbung![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Hier könnt ihr Kontakt zu uns aufnehmen:[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]http://core.isnais.de/wordpress/[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Gilde[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]CORE[/font]


----------



## Michithekiller (28. Oktober 2013)

Derzeit Siegecrafter Blackfuse Progress ~60%, ist ein seeehhhhrrrr toller Fight der uns sicher noch eine weile beschäftigen wird.

Noch ein Update, wir suchen auch noch einen Ret Paladin!


----------



## Michithekiller (5. November 2013)

Siegcrafter Progress ~35%

Gesucht werden:


High
Druide - Eule
Schamane - Elementar
Todesritter - Tank
Monk - Tank

Medium
Priest - Shadow
Hunter


----------



## Michithekiller (11. November 2013)

Unsere Fließbandarbeiter waren fleißig, somit ist Siegecrafter Down. Next stop sind die Klaxxis, ich freue mich 

Kill Video:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-ny4XBc7AdY

Nerd Screnn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michithekiller (27. Januar 2014)

Content ist Clear, gestern haben wir Garrosh bezwugen!

Killvideo:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipqbj4Kq3Zk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Gesucht sind weiterhin:

- Hunter
- Eule
- Ele
- Magier


Grüße


----------

